# Some of my photos from 2005-2007 [Warning, lots of them]



## drizzt (Feb 16, 2007)

Chloroharpax modesta



























Creobroter elongata











Deroplatys lobata































Phyllocrania paradoxa


























Pnigomantis medioconstricta









































Enjoy


----------



## wuwu (Feb 16, 2007)

amazing pictures! what kind of camera are you using? i just got a rebel xt not too long ago. i just need to buy the canon 100mm macro lens.


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 16, 2007)

wow nice mantids


----------



## drizzt (Feb 16, 2007)

Only advanced compact  Sony DSC-H5 (some photos taken by Sony H1) and macro converter Raynox DCR-250.


----------



## Chrome (Feb 16, 2007)

Incredible photoography there!


----------



## Ian (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh my gosh, probably the most amazing macro photos shots of mantids I have seen!

Some superb work there.

How I would love to get some of this quality. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## stevesm (Mar 13, 2007)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Rick (Mar 13, 2007)

Awesome pics as always.


----------

